# New to DFW Flex



## ziggyo7 (Dec 15, 2016)

Just got fully approved today. When going in to app it asks me to select a location but DDA3 is the only option. Should I wait to see if others open up or is this my only choice? Live in Irving and I think from what I have seen this is FW so a bit out of the way and not too familiar with FW area as I am Dallas and surrounding suburbs.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You can email them and ask them to switch dda1 or dda2


----------



## ziggyo7 (Dec 15, 2016)

Also guess I should ask which locations are best for evening/weekend routes?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

ziggyo7 said:


> Also guess I should ask which locations are best for evening/weekend routes?


Nights dda1 for same day .com delivery the wh is farmers branch


----------

